# How do you sell your chicks and eggs?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I have had pretty good luck with a sign out front, and using Craig's List, but wondering what else to try. What method do you use to at least get the word of mouth out there. Oh, I also have a website, and facebook page for the chicken stuff.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Word of mouth and my family keeps me eggless. I may need more chickens to have some for myself.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> Word of mouth and my family keeps me eggless. I may need more chickens to have some for myself.


Family does help take care of surplus eggs. Right now, not too much left over in the egg spot, but when the rest of these girls start laying, will be more. My chicks seem to go pretty well, maybe it is just the time of year, and competing with feed stores, hard to beat or match their price when they are in it more to sell supplies later on. I try to tell myself that later in the summer, people will be looking for older hens, so, I guess if they don't all sell all the time, just hold on to them, and know they will sell for more later. And by then , we can tell a roo from a hen. I am trying to only keep duel purpose for that reason, and sell off or "camp kenmore" the Roos.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I never tried selling chicks or older. I just sort have had a good balance of hens and roosters. I must admit I have been trying to grow my flock... some eggs in the icubator and some new chicks. I thought one of my kids would have taken chickens in 4h but they went on to other things. We will see what happens in the future.

I like your web page Jim, I love the egg holder ... were did you find it?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I like selling eggs but I agree that bring eggless isn't fun. Just hot a few more hens to address that as well as the chicken social issues of not enough hens per Roo.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We got it from manapro.com . If the eggs were all the same shape, they would roll nice, but even though, I still like to know that the egg at the bottom is the oldest.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, and thanks for the complement on the web page, we have lots of work to do on it.


----------



## VIVI (Mar 23, 2013)

Jom are you the one that bought orpingtons from my Sis Renies in NH? Inwas wonderinh she was relling their was someone here in Texas that was working on blue Australorp besides myself. Anyway I was wondering if you were one and yhe same person.

Back on topic here. I have a lot of people call me with what yhey want and I'll hatch them out. Mine is mostly word of mouth and family legacy, breeding chicken for over 50 years.

VIVI


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

VIVI said:


> Jom are you the one that bought orpingtons from my Sis Renies in NH? Inwas wonderinh she was relling their was someone here in Texas that was working on blue Australorp besides myself. Anyway I was wondering if you were one and yhe same person.
> 
> Back on topic here. I have a lot of people call me with what yhey want and I'll hatch them out. Mine is mostly word of mouth and family legacy, breeding chicken for over 50 years.
> 
> VIVI


I hope with time to get the word of mouth going. But no, it was not me that bought the orps, I picked mine up from a local farmer about 75 miles north of me, I am in Galveston county.


----------



## Jason (Jun 24, 2012)

I sell our eggs at work. I only sell a couple dozen a week and through the winter we didn't sell any. We meet our own needs first and then sell what's left for $2 per dozen. I have 3 coworkers who take all I can get them.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd be _leery _of chickens from TEXAS *!
*( They are _BOUND TO HAVE _an "attitude" *!!! *)

*Ha-Ha !!!
*(a New Mexico chicken-rancher....whose Mother was a TEXAN....)

*Ha-Ha !!!
*( Hooray for 1/2 breeds *! Ha-Ha !!! *)

_giggle_...
Bruce ( ReTIRED )
*P.S. *I've got one o' them-thar "half-breed chickens" ( an Easter-Egger ) that lays the most _BEAUTIFUL _*Robin-Egg BLUE *eggs. UGLY chicken, however. *Ha-Ha !!!*


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

We used Word of mouth and also had an Ad LSN


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

chickenlady84 said:


> We used Word of mouth and also had an Ad LSN


I have racked my brain, but what is LSN?


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Lsn*

Local Sales Network. You can Buy AND sell on there. You in the States?
golsn.com


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

chickenlady84 said:


> Local Sales Network. You can Buy AND sell on there. You in the States?
> golsn.com


Yes, near Galveston island. I will check out the link you provided. Thanks.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sure glad I could help. If you have problems let me know.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Well, not seeing ANY Texas listings when I check my city, or the major ones near by...


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have never searched Texas. I know Tennessee has alot of listings. Keep trying you may just have to keep changing locations until you find the right one. I will try to and let you know what I find. Good Luck


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Sorry Apparently it is not in Texas. If I had looked I would have seen MIDSOUTH lol sorry I wasted your time but I will try to find you a sales network in Texas


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

chickenlady84 said:


> Sorry Apparently it is not in Texas. If I had looked I would have seen MIDSOUTH lol sorry I wasted your time but I will try to find you a sales network in Texas


Lol, no worries. Maybe it helped someone.


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

hope so. Any luck finding anything else?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Just Craig's list. I can do the farmers market again, but the first 5 doz I sell just go to cover the booth rent. I may have to do that again though


----------



## chickenlady84 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well Good Luck


----------

